# Finally a haircut...



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I bought a grooming table and managed to keep him mostly mat free for 4 months. Chest and belly needed shaving and around the butt, but groomer was super impressed at how good he was being groomed!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice job! Is there a before photo?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great job! Adorable!:smile2:


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Before pic: 

I know it doesn’t look that long but it is THICK! I was brushing at least a half hour a day and still getting mats. He has very soft, fine hair, especially the undercoat. Love my grooming table though!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he looks adorable!


----------

